# balsalazide initial side effects



## datajunkie (Nov 9, 2012)

I have what I would classify as an average / mild case of IBS. Anywhere from 2-5 bathroom trips a day averaging at around 2.84 (over the last month). The stool is mostly formed and there is no immediate urgency however I am hesitant to be in places where I can't reach a bathroom within 15 - 30 minutes.

Last week I visited a doctor who prescribed Balsalazide. The first two days I had a noticeable stomach ache. It gradually went away but now I feel like my stomach feels worse. I have more urgency and more frequency. The stool is less formed as well.

Looking at the side effects of the drug it looks like diarrhea, abdominal pain and all the things that I am trying to cure are the side effects of the drug. The RN who works for the doctor told me that the side effects can persist fo two weeks.

I am not sure I fully buy that. Has anyone had a story with Balsalazide where it delivered results even though initially it made things worse?

Thanks!


----------

